# Iweb design problems with ie



## penelopesh (May 20, 2011)

Hello,

I have creates a web with the program iWeb but there is a big problem with the design in IE. I can see correctly in Firefox and Safari, but the pictures that I put inside a text box to adjust them to the text, make problems with the design and push all the text down. I have been reading about changes in CSS, isn´t is? But I don´t know exactly what I need to change and where.

Please, it is urgent.

Thanks a lot!!
Penelope.


----------

